# أفضل عروض كاميرات المراقبة | ارخص انواع كاميرات المراقبة | أتصل الان



## eyevision (20 أبريل 2014)

هل تريد ان تجلس في منزلك وانت مطمئن على ممتلكاتك؟
لديك شركة كبيرة او صغيرة وتريد وضعها تحت نظام امنى محكم لمتابعة كل ما يدور بها؟
هل تريد تسجيل كل ما يدور داخل شركتك او مؤسستك للاستعانة به إذا لا قدر الله حدث عارض؟
 
 





 
العرض الاول :
الصناعة صيني درجو أولى ضمان سنتين
جهاز عرض وتسجيل DVR + هاردسك 500 جيجا
4 كاميرات مراقبة من اختيارك سواء خارجي او داخلي ليلي نهاري
امكانية المراقبة على الانترنت داخل وخارج السعودية من خلال الجوال -بلاك بيري -اندرويد - الايفون - الايباد
ايضاً من الاب توب والدسك توب
السعر 3200 ريال
*ضمان ثلاث سنوات
*مع التمديد والتركيب والبرمجة على الانترنت داخل مدينة الرياض

العرض الثاني
الصناعة صيني درجو أولى ضمان سنتين
جهاز عرض وتسجيل DVR + هاردسك 1 تيرا
8 كاميرات مراقبة من اختيارك سواء خارجي او داخلي ليلي نهاري
امكانية المراقبة على الانترنت داخل وخارج السعودية من خلال الجوال -بلاك بيري -اندرويد - الايفون - الايباد
ايضاً من الاب توب والدسك توب
السعر 6200ريال
*ضمان ثلاث سنوات
*مع التمديد والتركيب والبرمجة على الانترنت داخل مدينة الرياض فقط
هدية مجانية دومين خاص بجهاز التسجيل مدى الحياه مقدم من مؤسستنا
من يحتاج هذا العرض
 
اصحاب المستودعات
اصحاب المحلات التجاريه
اصحاب السيارات (مجموعه كيبره من العملاء تم تركيب الكاميرات لهم خارج المنزل لمراقبة سياراتهم )
اصحاب المصانع لمراقبة العمال وخطوط الانتاج
اصحاب الشركات والمؤسسات
اصحاب المنازل الكبيرة
 




للشركات والمؤسسات والمحلات التجارية جهاز حضور وانصراف عربي انجليزي ولأول مرة ضمان 3 سنوات مع برنامج الحضور و الإنصراف بالعربي أو الإنجليزي (مجانا)
مميزات الجهاز:
 
شاشة ملونة عربية أو إنجليزي سهلة الاستخدام. - صوت عربي
 
للتنبيه اثناء الدخول او الخروج. - يخزن حتى 3000 بصمة اصبع. - ضمان ثلاث
سنوات كاملة على الجهاز. - يتعرف على بصمة الموظف في اقل من ثانية واحدة. -
ذاكرة الجهاز تستطيع تسجيل حتى 100000 حركة امضاء. - يمكن سحب بيانات
الموظفين وحركات الدخول والخروج اما عن طريق USB اوعن طريق الشبكة او RS332 او RS485. - بيانات الموظفين داخل الجهاز وخارجهمحمية حماية كاملة بحيث لايمكن الوصول اليها او تعديلها الا عن طريق مديرالنظام والذي يتطلب بصمة اصبعه او اصابعهم -ان كانوا اكثر من مدير -برنامج مجاني عربي انجليزي تستطيع خلاله حساب تأخرات الموظفين او غياباتهم او ساعاتهم الاضافية الخ الخ وطباعة تقارير على مستوى كل الموظفين او موظفي
الاقسام او الموظف الواحد. يمكن عمل ورديات عمل معقدة وخاصة للموظفين. -
 
 
تستطيع من خلال البرنامج الحصول علي التقارير التالية :-
• تقرير مفصل عن الحضور والانصراف علي مستوي الشخص أو القسم أو الفرع أو الشركة بالكامل .
• تقرير عن التأخير ( إجمالي أو تفصيلي ) .
• تقرير عن الإضافي ( إجمالي أو تفصيلي ) .
• تقرير عن الاستئذان ( بالساعة أو باليوم – تكليف عمل - مأمورية خارجية – غيرها حسب الحاجة ) .
• تقرير عن الأجازات . ( مرضية – سنوية – اضطرارية – عارضة – غيرها حسب الحاجة ) .
• البرنامج ذو واجهة عربية أو إنجليزية وبالتاريخ الميلادي فقط .
 
كمت تستطيع من خلال البرنامج الحصول علي التقارير التالية :-
التقارير الناتجة فى اكثر من صيغة مثل : PDF . Excel. TXT
 
سيقوم فريق التركيبات في المؤسسة ببرمجة الجهاز والتأكد من عمله ثم القيامبتدريب مسؤول الموارد البشرية على استخدامه واستخدام البرنامج وعمل
التقارير وحساب الغيابات والتأخرات والساعات الاضافيةامكانية الشحن الى جميع المدن والتدريب لمن هو خارج منطقة الرياض عن طريق برنامج TeamViewer صوت وصورة مع مهندسي المؤسسة
 
السعر يشمل التركيب مجانا داخل مدينة الرياض
 
يمكنكم الاستفسار بالاتصال على الرقم 0568068092
او الطلب عبر البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]​


----------

